# Reccomened tools



## Roen (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm trying to make a few wands so what are reccemended tools i use other then a lathe?:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know anything about making, or especially using, wands. But if you want to get real fancy I guess you would also need some carving tools and maybe one of those small powered woodcarving gizmos.
Post some photos when you make one eh?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Ask Harry???????? Sorry could not resist


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I remember the wands from the movie being all crookity (?) and stick like. Are the ones your looking to make more uniformly round?


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahh I did a google search. To reproduce the movie wand would require a sh*tload of carving.

But I did fund that most of the sites selling wands like this one
are just selling smooth tapered and turned wands. With a nice website or place to sell, you can make a buck at this it seems.

If your making the smooth ones, all you would need is your lathe, turning tools, sandpaper and finish products.

Keep us informed of your progress!


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

ask Harry Potter!


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't offer any suggestions in terms of tools - but as a consumer I can offer my $0.02.

The wands at this link: http://www.alivans.com/ all look like wands, but they are, imho, boring. Just a wood sticked shaped to resemble a wand... No character!

Now - Switch to some type of laminated woods and inlays... You might be onto something! I'm thinking in terms of like higher end billiard cues and such. with the butterfly splicing and such. Just something to consider I guess.


----------

